# How long



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay so yesterday was 5 weeks I separated the babies now some are not social as my times are limited however I am off today and was wondering how long I could bond with one baby at a time any suggestions 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I would like to think at 5 weeks old you can spend all the time you want to. I got my first two rats at 5 weeks and I spent around 2 hours at a time handling them daily... and they were fine.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay I wasn't sure its been hard with the two litters I have to socialize 16 babies before they get homes I want them to br somewhat social I mean they are just could me more today my first day off in forever so I wanted to go through all of them lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

After the third week it was as long as they could stand. After about two hours some are gonna start falling asleep. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I just feel bad I hadn't gotten as Mucj time as I liked to have with them it was literally get up feed them.go to work come home spot clean shower and bed lol when should I start finding homes for them well let them go to their new homes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Five weeks is decent but some say it's best to do seven weeks. 
I think by circumstance I did six weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay I was just curious BC like 21 rats eating is exspensive especially since I give little one some extra.protein 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

As far as re-homing youngsters, i'd do so in same sex pairs (2 sisters together or 2 brothers) unless you KNOW that the new owner has another rat already of the same gender. I've heard that rats do better if they have companions to live with (fellow rats) & while the opinions on this will vary i think anything that will help a rat's re-homing transition go smoother is better. Alot of fancy rat breeders will only sell youngsters in same sex pairs. Good Luck.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think anyones opinion with very from the Rattie-Love.

We all agree on here that unless it is an extreme case all rats should have companions. 

Also Batman I would suggest doing pairs even if they do have another rat because their current rat isn't probably as young as your babies and I think it will be easier to do introductions with two younglings and the older one, IMO

And if I were you I would probably play with them in small groups of 4 or 5? so they can play with each other and you and you can socialize them in larger numbers lol that is a large mischief to handle, good luck to ya!


----------

